# breeding a ob peacock with a strawberry peacock



## John17 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm just wondering is it possible to do this and if their will be fry. I know some people don't recommend creating hybrids but being that their both hybrids isn't this ok?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is possible, and there would likely be fry.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I wouldnt recommend it just cause you may have good intentions now but who knows where they may end up in the future.

If you are dead set on trying it you could do it for your own little experiment, but PLEASE dont go selling the fry or giving them to anyone.


----------



## John17 (Mar 5, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I wouldnt recommend it just cause you may have good intentions now but who knows where they may end up in the future.
> 
> If you are dead set on trying it you could do it for your own little experiment, but PLEASE dont go selling the fry or giving them to anyone.


Just curious as to how the fry may turn out. I don't understand people don't recommend selling or giving others hybrids yet its ok to have ob peacocks and strawberries?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

John17 said:


> xxbenjamminxx said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt recommend it just cause you may have good intentions now but who knows where they may end up in the future.
> ...


You won't know how the fry will turn out until you raise them. Normally some will be like one parent, some like the other, and the balance a mix. You are right that both parents are hybrids to begin with, and it doesn't bother me too much whether they are legit peacock hybrids, or just other mixes. :lol: However, if you must raise them, and the ever do leave your house, please advertise them as what they are.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

ob peacocks are hybrids anyways.. so why would it be unethical to sell the fry.. i have a number of ob peacock females that im currently frankensteining to try and make really cool looking ob peacocks... as long as your ob is the female then you know thats what it will def be.. if the ob is a male and theres other males in the tank you wont know who spawned with the strawberry unless you physically see it.. i have an ob in with my eureka red jakes.. i know the ob is a female cuz it held once in my all male tank dont know who the father was of that spawn and i only have 1 baby that survived... i think mixing obs with other species could make for some really cool fish...


----------



## John17 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> John17 said:
> 
> 
> > xxbenjamminxx said:
> ...


I surely will :thumb:


----------



## John17 (Mar 5, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> ob peacocks are hybrids anyways.. so why would it be unethical to sell the fry.. i have a number of ob peacock females that im currently frankensteining to try and make really cool looking ob peacocks... as long as your ob is the female then you know thats what it will def be.. if the ob is a male and theres other males in the tank you wont know who spawned with the strawberry unless you physically see it.. i have an ob in with my eureka red jakes.. i know the ob is a female cuz it held once in my all male tank dont know who the father was of that spawn and i only have 1 baby that survived... i think mixing obs with other species could make for some really cool fish...


Agreed I think mixing obs with other species would really make a cool looking fish I'm think of possibly trying to breed my male ob with a strawberry or albino strawberry peacock I'm not sure yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Make sure any buyer knows what the parents were and also whether they are a first generation hybrid. If you get a "cool looking" mix of eureka and OB, that fish may not produce fry that look the same.

I think the hybrids that are sold under marketing names have been breed for a number of generations until the breeder gets the fry breeding true with no throwbacks.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep just tell buyers what the parents were, otherwise they would be Strawberry OB's in my opinion. Could look really nice.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

This combination has been done many times over.. so you are by no means altering the balance of the universe if you want to raise some up.

I say go ahead.. it's your tank and your fish and you're the one having to clean it.. have fun and enjoy the hobby !!!


----------



## Cichlidsforme (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm aware that this is an old post, but I was searching for info on fry I have when I found this post, I have 3 female OB peacocks and 1 large male strawberry peacock in my Cichlid tank. My strawberry peacock has been having his way with all 3 of my OB peacocks and I now have around 50 fry that are about 1.5- 2 cm each and another lot( around 60) that are 2 weeks younger, the older fry are colouring up nicely. Some ( around 40%) are pinky red like strawberry peacock, then rest are a lot darker with almost blue/black with stripes from top to bottom on their whole body's .

Not sure yet how they will turn out , but they are growing well and are healthy

http://s20.postimg.org/yruvdks4d/

http://s20.postimg.org/acmncit7h/image.jpg


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Those fry look almost the same as my fry of a Dragon Blood Peacock Male and a female Venustus


----------

